# 'J' racks for kayaks



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Wont buy a Thule, cannot afford it. Saw other brands on Ebay though.
I have a Ford F-150 XLT with a 6 1/2' bed. I made a cap out of plywood, covered it with a black vinyl. 2 plywood sections are connected with a pair of hinges, so the back half can fold over and lay
on the front half. I need to carry the Moken 10's on top as I will be using a bike carrier in the hitch area (on our trips to the cabin, twice a year.) How are these J racks mounted, or how could I mount them to
my plywood cap?? I was going to use galvanized pipe flanges, elbows and tees, with straight pieces connecting it all. But then I spotted the J's on Ebay. I would have to have the J's raised so the kayaks clear the bikes on the bumper. Can this be done in my situation? What to mount the J's to??? Thanks, Bruce.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

A couple of things came to mind that I need to add/ask too. Those who use this system, how far apart are the two J's? And, is the rack usually bolted to an existing vehicle rack? The last thing I want to see is this thing waving at me in the rear view as I head down the highway.
If we are just going for a day jaunt, I will slide them under the cap in the truck's bed, and use a rachet strap thru the molded handles on the yaks. Still waiting for their delivery, hoping for Wednesday.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's something else for I 81 readers
To mull over. If I put 1/2 or 3/4 galv
pipe on the truck cap and mounted the
J cradles that...would that be sturdy
enough? I guess I am wondering about
buffeting at 65 mph.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I can't really picture your homebuilt cap set up so it's hard to offer advice. Here's a few things I do know. Some SOT (Sit On Top) kayaks don't fit well in J style carries. Not sure the shape of your Mokens but I would take a look at that. Kayaks sitting on there sides on top of a vehicle will definitely grab the wind! Bow and stern tie downs should be considered mandatory! The lift that will be generated on a kayak, even one on it's side wiill be substantial. Any weak point in the rack system could be compromised. Then you're looking at a 60# plastic missile....not a comforting thought if it ends up thru someones windshield on the expressway. My point being, homemade rack on a homemade cap might be cause for some alarm. But again, I can't really picture it so maybe I am making a poor assumption. Now, I tow and haul a lot of stuff and I am very picky about how I secure loads, probably more so than most so take my advice with a grain of salt. But, I would put a lot of thought into it. 

Another option, most sit on tops can be placed upside down on crossbars without much issue. This may or may not be an ioption with yours. There are also "wings" (can't remember the brand) tha fit to cross bars that most SOT's fit in hull down. A kayak mounted on it's top or bottom will stille generate plenty of bow lift, they won't catch a cross wind nearly as bad. Bow and stern lines shouldstill be mandatory. 
They also make foam blocks and infatable cross bars that you can lay a kayak on, on top of a vehicle. These tend to be rather affordable. 

One thing with J Racks, unless they are easily removeable, buy the folding type. Those tall J-racks will catch wind, make noise, and who knows, you might forget they are there and try to put your truck somewhere it no longer fits....it happens. 

Post a pic of your truck set up. There are a lot of smart folks on these forums and I bet you would get some workable ideas.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

It is not a full size topper. Plywood lays across side wall to side wall.
Kayaks would be below cab height. The are 35" wide. Side
by side they would be wider than the truck.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Last thing I would want to buy is a trailer. These kayaks are
60 lbs each. We are 54 and 53 years young. An over head
rack means lifting high. I really would like to keep them
low if at all possible. The foam pieces worked well for a canoe
years ago. Now that I think of it, the 35" wide would be higher
than the cab height and laying flat they are a touch wider
than the cap. They are to be delivered this am so I wil know
a it more after I see them.


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm a short 52 year old female and I have made cross bars that haul 2 on top of my Jeep. And a converted a boat trailer into a kayak hauler (4). Both have benefit's. I was shown a way to load and strap down my kayaks on top of my Jeep with out using a ladder.
Currently finishing my new trailer, boat trailer is turned back to a boat hauler. It has coil spring that are shot.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

finlander said:


> Last thing I would want to buy is a trailer. These kayaks are
> 60 lbs each. We are 54 and 53 years young. An over head
> rack means lifting high. I really would like to keep them
> low if at all possible. The foam pieces worked well for a canoe
> ...


 
Not sure that a trailer for kayaks would be that hard to handle, as to a heavy lift....


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

A LOT has changed in 3 months. Brought the old utility trailer home from the cabin. And put an Undercover tonneau on my F150. Bunks are going across the trailer to hold the task side by side for local trips. For trips to the cabin, the kayaks will nest one above the other, with foam between. Bikes will now fit 
on the sides. Kayaks really got dirty sitting under the deck for the last month.
Got 2 tarps over them now.


----------

